# Terrific Advice for Auditions



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

I found this blog very interesting regarding auditioning for a professional orchestra. It is regarding a position for 2nd bassoon in the Cleveland Orch. None of the applicants were selected.
Can anybody relate to this?

http://steesbassoon.blogspot.com/2012/01/second-bassoon-audition.html


----------

